
Give a Rocket Scientist a Lift - MaysonL
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/give-a-rocket-scientist-a-lift/72330/
======
nkassis
If the new proposed budget cuts go through, many conferences might just
disappear.

Were on our way to a dark age in science funding right now.

